# TILLER EXTENSIONS



## etex (Jan 15, 2008)

Not trying to "plug" anyone, but I spoke to Joe at Carbon Marine today. He sure was very helpful.I am a guide here in Texas, can not wait to show off my tiller ext. to my guide buddys!!!

Eric


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Joe is a tool....






































[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=lolwsign.gif]
Joe, I called you today... call me back...


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Joe is a great guy with a fantastic product. He is rigging my boat right now! Should have pics up soon.

Best regards
Bob


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

price n pics?


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

http://carbonmarine.com/

Here you go! It doesn't have a price list here, but it does have all his contact information.


Bob


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

He donated a real nice bow table to our fishing tourney, I wanted it SOOOOOO bad, but didn't win it. He's a great guy and very busy to boot!


----------



## etex (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got my tiller ext. from Joe today... I think I will frame it.


----------

